# Current best way to dump shows from TiVo HD?



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

My TiVo HDs have a lot of content on them that I'd wanted to dump to hard disk for archiving on Blu-Ray. There was a somewhat complicated way of doing so about 5 years ago, but then I'd read about using TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo. 

Now from what I've read pyTiVo only works on newer TiVo units and TiVo Desktop is outmoded or discontinued.

What would be the best way for me to preserve my content these days? (BTW the TiVos were 'modded' years ago to make the process somewhat easier. I just never got around to going through the rest of the process.)

Thanks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As far as I'm aware, TiVo Desktop still functions, once its expired certificates are updated/replaced. See: "Now Playing List Not Available". The TiVo Desktop free software itself still can be found online.

Likewise, pyTivo at least used to work for my Toshiba Series 2 TiVo box. But I haven't used that TiVo box for a few years. I don't know about pyTivo Desktop compatibility with the earlier boxes.

Alternatively, you could explore simply using the TiVo web interface to download to your computer. (I haven't used the web interface on earlier TiVo boxes in years, and so don't know if compatibility has changed.) A guide, with the easiest methodology being under No. 4: https://stevemorse.org/tivo/faq.htm.*

* Specifically:


> TIVO provides a similar interface for you to view the Now Playing list on your PC. And it doesn't require any changes to your router setting. To use their interface, you simply enter the following in your browser's address field (make sure you type https and not http):
> 
> https://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/nowplaying/index.html?Recurse=Yes
> 
> ...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

All programs (PyTivo, Tivo Desktop, KMTTG, etc.) still work as long as they are still have Tivo service subscriptions. If they are modded, we can't help you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Modded HDs can use other tools. There is a way to basically set up an FTP and grab your shows in a .ty format. There is then a program out there that can convert from .ty to a standard .ts. I even wrote a little GUI for it once that allows you convert in batch.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Thank you all for such great info! I'll try playing with pyTivo first, then may pursue Dan203'a approach. IIRC, way back when I tried one of the other methods to transfer some shows and tried doing the .ty to .ts conversion. The problem was that the widescreen shows would not convert as widescreen material for some reason and I couldn't figure it out.


----------

